# Greenup Dec 14th



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Three of us fished the Ohio side yesterday from around 7:30 to 4. Started out slow, but they really bit great in the middle of the day. Once the sun came out and stayed, it really slowed down, but we were done anyway!

We all got our limits and culled a few small ones as well. Had a few big fatties and one walleye. The stringers were HEAVY!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad to see there biting them are some good stringers of fish. wish i could be there !!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats guys,,,way to go.

I just spent 2 hours in the drizzle, casting every square inch below a small dam! Water in the feeder creeks up here, is up a cuple feet, and dirty.
Caught Nothing but an 18" channel cat on the last cast on the way out!
I even hit my #1 river crappie spot and didn't get a TAP!?????

Evidently, You guys got a paradise down there!!  AND your on a low-water swing!???
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

What were you tossin today'?
& Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Was there when they were leaving with impressive stringers of fish.Thank they got them all as I didn't get a bite.
Jake


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Guys!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice fish guys. What were you throwing at 'em?


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Caught em all on jigs. We used white, white/chartreuse tail with pink jigheads. We used minnows til we ran out, don't think we even needed em today cause we kept catching after we ran out. I thought they actually bit the jig better without the minnow. Seem most of the time the were just biting the minnow but not getting the jig in their mouth. We missed tons of bites, stinger hooks helped A LOT.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I'll probably have to make a trip down sometime soon and see if i can get into some action.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jastew said:


> Caught em all on jigs. We used white, white/chartreuse tail with pink jigheads. We used minnows til we ran out, don't think we even needed em today cause we kept catching after we ran out. I thought they actually bit the jig better without the minnow. Seem most of the time the were just biting the minnow but not getting the jig in their mouth. We missed tons of bites, stinger hooks helped A LOT.



Yep! That's what they were doing to us the last time down! You had the time to feel one "CLICK", and the live bait minnie was GONE! I was missing 5 or 6 in a row!!
Wish I thought of putting on a stinger. Even one of our #12 or #14 steelhead hooks in the tail of our fatheads would of helped a TON. 
Next time,,, thanks.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Man that is an awesome mess of fish. Thanks for sharing some very helpful information.


----------

